# Perfect supplement?



## mikeystrong (Nov 1, 2013)

My next cycle is going to be a bulking cycle, I know im going to try to eat more than i already do to supply my muscles with the calories and nutrients and protiens it needs to grow. THEN i came across mutant mass!!!! this shits unreal! per 4 scoops, you get 1060 calories 176g carbs, and 52g protien. Is this product made for your roid raging gym rat? like it sounds perfect, if you scan the threads on this site or others, any time someone even mentions the words bulk cycle more than one person will chime in and say "better get used to eating like a starving cow" and "gotta double your calorie intake per day" well with 2 shakes of this shit everyday wouldnt that make it alot easier? im thinkin of pickin up 60lbs of this shit for my 4 month cycle. they come in 15lb bags! awesome!


----------



## Jhezel (Nov 1, 2013)

Those are a lot of calories


----------



## mikeystrong (Nov 1, 2013)

Fuck ya thats a ton! but if u look at two guys who are both bulking, one guy is taking in a retarded amount of calories and the other guy didnt up his calorie intake from his usual. The guy who is taking in more is gonna be able to go harder in the gym and get ALOT more gains.


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 2, 2013)

There are 38g of sugar per serving. That's a lot. And that's even before u add your milk. There are better weight gainers out there. The one I take (precision engineering) has 8g of sugar but about 600cals. So add the whole milk, ground up peanut butter and banana and then u are good to go. Adding a lot of sugar is a cheap (and unhealthy way) for companies to boast there cals per serving.


----------



## Thor (Nov 2, 2013)

*true dat*

in the old days weight gainers were all sugar , cheap,,why not just eat a lot of sugary foods, cause we dont want to get fat thats why, look for gainers that have better stuff in them besides sugar !


----------



## mikeystrong (Nov 2, 2013)

UUGH ya that all makes sence, but you see where im coming from right? lol you gotta eat big to get big. and alot of guys dont eat enough while bulking. this just seemed like the easy way to 1000 calories lol. but ya... that is alot of sugar. Ive never done a real dirty bulk but if i did this would be on top of my list.


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah I agree all the calories are good but there are better weight gainers out there (like the one I use). Not all calories are created equal. Sugars are basically nutritional worthless. You wouldn't consider 500 calories of steak and potatoes the same as 500 calories of Oreos and Pepsi would you? Then why would think that way when you buy a weight gainer?


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 2, 2013)

Seems like the same manufacturer; )


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2013)

Whats the price of big R s protein D2r2?  11 servings  so i need 10 sacks?

Why does bag say 108 loaded scoops? Did Ronnie fail math?


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats the price of big R s protein D2r2?  11 servings  so i need 10 sacks?
> 
> Why does bag say 108 loaded scoops? Did Ronnie fail math?



They use the same Supplement Facts for each of the different size bags. Like that is probably for the 7lb bag instead of the 15lb.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Whats the price of big R s protein D2r2?  11 servings  so i need 10 sacks?
> 
> Why does bag say 108 loaded scoops? Did Ronnie fail math?



Over here they are selling at usd75 for 15lbs.
Slate is right the specs are the same for both sizes.


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 2, 2013)

Nutritional facts per 4 scoops (150g) - 550cal, 6g fat, 74g carb, 4g fiber, 54g protein and 8g of SUGAR!!!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 2, 2013)

Heard this is the best low sugar gainer , Reputable brand too.


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 2, 2013)

i`ve never used those "gainers" i just prefer to eat instead. i think they`re all fulla shit. you better get your calories from healthy foods.
otherwise if you wanna use mutant mass just go to mac donalds and have a few milk shakes because that gainer is pretty much the same


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> Heard this is the best low sugar gainer , Reputable brand too.



Well its the damm same cause lable is for 650cals. make it 1250 and sugars are 10grams .  Just eat food.you can get 1200.cals real quick with a simple meal..

Mofo i toss a big mac in my weight gainer and drink it.. is that ok?.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2013)

Slate23 said:


> Nutritional facts per 4 scoops (150g) - 550cal, 6g fat, 74g carb, 4g fiber, 54g protein and 8g of SUGAR!!!



Slate u sell this ..lol..vitamin world hustla.!


----------



## Slate23 (Nov 3, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Slate u sell this ..lol..vitamin world hustla.!



Haha I do sell it! I use it too though. I get it for $20


----------



## mikeystrong (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice products guys, I like the pro complex gainer. Ill consider it after purchasing the gear.


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 3, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Well its the damm same cause lable is for 650cals. make it 1250 and sugars are 10grams .  Just eat food.you can get 1200.cals real quick with a simple meal..
> 
> Mofo i toss a big mac in my weight gainer and drink it.. is that ok?.



yeah big mac is good... lol


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 3, 2013)

Guys, here is a recipe for a homemade bulking shake I found a few years ago.  I use it when I am on a bulk cycle.  It is pretty simple and I love the taste also.  May save you a few bucks over the store bought mass gainers....

http://www.anasci.org/vB/diet-nutrition-supplements-discussion/30974-protein-shake-bulking.html


----------



## swolesearcher (Nov 3, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Guys, here is a recipe for a homemade bulking shake I found a few years ago.  I use it when I am on a bulk cycle.  It is pretty simple and I love the taste also.  May save you a few bucks over the store bought mass gainers....
> 
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/diet-nutrition-supplements-discussion/30974-protein-shake-bulking.html



i like it! way better and healthier than that mutant mass... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 3, 2013)

Pimp chris's shake out an add a 4" white cooked cold sweet potato and 2 tbs udo oil..

Very kind words mofo..


----------

